# gemmy 2013



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

any halloween predictions for gemmy?


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope to see gemmy making a new life size and Air-blown hybrid. I would like for them to make a halloween version of flex tech and some new grave ravers. i would hope to see some new LightShow technology. It would be awesome if they make a melting wicked witch of the west and a jack the pumkinking from the nightmare before christmas.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

good idea  i think they'll make a new wicked witch since the oz the great and powerful was out for 2013


----------

